# Hcg



## QuestionGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

Has anyone tried the HCG diet, it's supposed to be the "shiz"....I have that extra 10 pounds to get to about 8% BF and I figured I would try it, its sound whacky as hell but all research tells me that I will not loose much musle at all.....You get this pregnant woman hormone and eat only 500 calories per day for 21 days....I have heared that a lot of BB'ers are using it and its working out jsut fine...too good to be true ?


----------



## est doll (Aug 5, 2009)

500 kcals a day for 21 days?????

With such caloric deficit I'm sure you'll lose 10 pounds,even without trying to be a pregnant woman,lol!

But wouldn't your body go into starvation on so few calories?
And what about workouts?Are you planning on not working out at all these 3 weeks?Because if you are - good luck on 500 cals!

I can't even survive on 500 calories,and i'm a female,I personally would never go lower than 1200 for more than a couple days.

Your metabolism will slow down and go to shit and what about once you start eating normal again?Weight will come back and you will have tortured yourself for nothing.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

Its sounds as whacky to me as it does to you...I have been lifting for 7 years....I failed plenty of times and had my ups and downs, but I have learned a lot and tried a lot of diets and other means to gain muslce and loos the fat.....So this diet goes against EVERYTHING I believe and know, but still, you can't deny the facts which are that a lot of people are actually loosing weight on in, including bodybuilders (such as myself and you guys, not pros....)


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

Actually...........Yess it is around 500 cals a day, but you will not feel hungry at all because what they give you has a hormone which induces apetite surpression...I do plan on wokring out only 3 times a week for very short periods of time


----------



## est doll (Aug 5, 2009)

Try Rapid Fat Loss by Lyle McDonald.

It works.And it's scientifically explained why it works in his book.
I just did it.

This diet you are talking about is a crash diet,I'm sure you WILL lose weight on 500 cals a day,but at what cost?And how much weight will come back once you start eating normal?Sounds like crap.


----------



## est doll (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm sure BBs lose weight on it,but so would ANYONE on 500 cals a day!
The thing is they probably lose it for a competition,short term goal etc - stuff like that.It desn't sound healthy and like i said,it will send your meatbolism to shit afterwards.


----------



## est doll (Aug 5, 2009)

And you sure as hell are going to lose muscle!And you don't want that do you?

I made this mistake before when i did Master Cleanses in the past.Crap,crap,crap.

Do it the right way.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 5, 2009)

QG, this seems very odd to me. According to the diet, it says HCG helps with energy and triggering the hypothalamus to burn fat. My concern is at 500 calories a day of course you're going to lose a shit load of weight. 

HCG is suppressive which means your test levels will be reduced. How in the world could this be beneficial to retaining muscle mass?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

largepkg said:


> QG, this seems very odd to me. According to the diet, it says HCG helps with energy and triggering the hypothalamus to burn fat. My concern is at 500 calories a day of course you're going to lose a shit load of weight.
> 
> HCG is suppressive which means your test levels will be reduced. How in the world could this be beneficial to retaining muscle mass?



Fuck me If I knew, Im on your side, its sound fishy as shit.....I personally KNOW obese people who have lost 20-30 pounds on this diet in 21 days, which menas that if this thin can keep fat asses from eating everything in sight when they get hungry, then it will freaking work on a bodybuilder who has a lot of discipline in the food choices he makes.....BUT then again, im scared shitless of putting this shit into my body and watching my muscles shirnk away.....ALL RESEARCH states otherwise tho.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

largepkg said:


> QG, this seems very odd to me. According to the diet, it says HCG helps with energy and triggering the hypothalamus to burn fat. My concern is at 500 calories a day of course you're going to lose a shit load of weight.
> 
> HCG is suppressive which means your test levels will be reduced. How in the world could this be beneficial to retaining muscle mass?



I am on testosterone injections every week right now and my testosterone is very high normal wiht this treatment, but I also have a shit load of stacked up testosterone gel at the house that I never used when I switched to shots, so maybe I will be using that extra stuff during this cycle to help me out.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

1)What is HCG?
HCG stands for Human Chorionic Gonadotropin. 

2)Where does HCG come from?
It is extracted from the urine of pregnant women. 

3)Is HCG a scheduled medication?
No, its similar to clomid and Liquidex as far as US laws go. However you would need a prescription to purchase legally in the US. 

4)What is HCG normally used for?
It is used to help females get pregnant, and can be used to stimulate testosterone production in males. 

5)How does HCG work?
HCG mimics LH (leutenizing hormone). The presence of LH causes the Leydig cells in the gonads to produce testosterone . This effect also restores the size of the testes rather quickly if they were suppressed from a cycle. 

6)What should HCG be used for?
HCG is commonly used by bodybuilders on either very heavy or very long cycles, when the HPTA gets severely suppressed. Although HCG can be used in almost any cycle, the benefits are most pronounced on heavy/long ones.

7)How do you take it?
You can take it IM or Sub-q.

8)Can I use HCG only for PCT?
No you shouldn't. It is better than nothing, but clomid or Nolva are far better plans. Since HCG mimics lh, your body wont begin producing its own lh, as it sees no need to because test levels are high. You stop the HCG, your balls stop making test until your body begins producing adequate levels of its own lh, and that may take a while if you don't use clomid or Nolvadex to stimulate lh production. The use of clomid or Nolvadex should also be continued at least 2 weeks after HCG is discontinued to avoid the HCG causing problems.

9)Can I use HCG during cycle and when?
Yes you can, imo to best benefit from HCG is to run it by the last 3-4 weeks of your steroid cycle. Do not run HCG if your getting signs of gyno, HCG will make it worst, so be careful.

10)How much HCG is needed during cycle and/or PCT?
For PCT a minimum of 10,000iu's HCG is needed. When you have a proper PCT planned with a SERM and an AI, and you want to run HCG during the last 4 weeks of your cycle, then you might only need 5,000iu's.
An anti-estrogen (Nolva, etc.) is to be used with HCG during your last 4 weeks of cycle.

11)What dose do you run HCG at?
HCG is best dosed at 500iu and/or 1000iu, more than that can cause too much aromatization, and some people wont react to less than 500iu. So during the last 4 weeks of a cycle, you shoot 500iu of HCG twice a week or 1000iu once a week. For PCT, 500iu ed or 1000iu eod.

12)Can HCG be used w/out Steroids to boost test production above baseline?
Yes. It is not recommended however. Continued use of HCG will desensitize the Leydig cells to lh, meaning once you stop using the HCG as an artificial lh, you will crash bad. The natural lh production once restored by using Nolvadex or clomid, may not be as effective as it once was. To boost natural test above baseline, Anastrozole, Nolvadex and clomid are better choices. 


13)How long does HCG boost testosterone for?
HCG can boost testosterone for up to 5 days following the last dose, although the drugs half-life is very short, and its no longer active at that point. 

14)Can HCG cause gyno?
Yes. estrogen is elevated by two ways from HCG use. Primarily from the sharp rise in testosterone , which allows more testosterone to aromatize to estrogen. Secondly HCG can cause a small amount of estrogen to be produced which is not from the result of aromatizing, and this is the reason that a combination of an anti aromatize such as Liquidex/Arimidex/Letrozole and a estrogen receptor blocker such as Nolvadex are ideally used. The Nolvadex may also offer some additional benefit to help avoid a negative estrogen feedback to the HPTA during HCG therapy, which would otherwise slightly lessen the effectiveness of the therapy. 

15)How does HCG come packaged?
You get 2 vials or amps, 1 has the powdered HCG in it, and the other has a diluent in it (solvent). The diluent is typically bacteriostatic water, or sterile water w/ .09% sodium chloride. ***ending on the brand and version, the package commonly comes w/ enough diluent to make concentrations ranging from 250-10,000iu per ml. 

If your package is 5000iu, and you add 1ml diluent, you have 5000iu per ml. 
If you add 5ml diluent, you final mix is then 1000iu per ml. 
If you add 10ml diluent, then 500iu per ml and so on. 

This is simple math, and you don't want to screw it up, know what dose you are taking! 

If your package doesn't include enough diluent to make the concentration you want, you have 2 options to make it easy to accurately measure your doses. 

1-buy some insulin syringes, U-100 type. On the graduated markings, the 100iu mark is equal to 1ml, the 50iu is .5ml etc. THIS DOES NOT MEAN IF YOU FILL IT TO THE 100IU MARK THAT YOU ARE TAKING 100IU OF HCG! Iu's are not a measurement of volume or weight, they are a measure of effectiveness for a desired response from specific drugs/compounds. Every compound is different. These are insulin syringes, and they are made for insulin-not HCG. Insulin is the same iu concentration per ml everytime if its u100 type), HCG is not. Imagine if you made your HCG 10,000iu per ml. if you fill the insulin syringe up to 100iu mark, you now have 10,000iu in there! Not good. You must understand this. 
So if you had 5000iu per ml, and wanted to take a 500iu shot, you would inject 10iu on the insulin syringe scale. 

2-buy some bacteriostatic water off the internet, its easily found. Simply add more to dilute it to the desired concentration. Making lower concentrations are easier and more accurately dosed. Then it can accurately be measured w/ a regular syringe. 

Mix the two together, they dissolve very easily. HCG can be very unstable and to make sure to not shake it and let it foam.... Be careful when reconstituting it . Be gentle and run the bacteriostatic  water down the side of the vial not allowing to foam up... Keep things sterile folks. Unused HCG can be refrigerated and is ok to use within 30 days after the initial mixing.

Remember: Store HCG at controlled room temperature (59° to 86°F)(15° to 30°C). After reconstituting store in refrigerator (36° to 46°F) (2° to 8°C).

Absorption
A detectable rise in HCG is seen in 2 h; peak levels are reached in 6 h and remain at this level for 36 h.

Elimination
HCG levels begin to decline at 48?h and approach baseline at 72 h. 



If you use an article from this site, Please provide a link to the home page if possible.. Thank you kindly


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2009)

est doll said:


> Try Rapid Fat Loss by Lyle McDonald.
> 
> It works.And it's scientifically explained why it works in his book.
> I just did it.
> ...


I'll second that. PSMF is a great tool to use.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 5, 2009)

Interesting, I always thought it to be suppressive to your HPTA. According to your article it increases natural test. Seeing as you're on HRT I doubt any of this matters. Being on test will greatly decrease your chances of losing a significant amount of LBM. So give it a shot.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

I tried the PSMF diet, and it is freaking awesome I have to agree, I did my research and prepared well and it got me down to about 13% BF....but it was torture and I couldt stick to it right, because I was fuckin hungry all the time....as soon as the Ephedrine wore out id be starving and caving into food....maybe I should combine the apetite surpresant in HCG and use Lyles diet of high protein instead...i dont know but i will let you know....My biggest worry is that I will grow titties bevause my tesosterone is very high (not a bad thing, fuckin like a rabbit)...and I dont want it to be higher so it aromatizes...I had gyno surgery once before...


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2009)

I cave food all the time.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I cave food all the time.



I meant to say that I do not exactly got the same motivation as I did before to diet hardcore like I did when I was single and had friends who were up to speed on what it takes to have a hard body......Now im getin older, settling down and when the weekend comes around all I wanna do is sit around the table wiht the guys and drink


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

I am actually really surprised that I did not spark a lot more interest in people regarding this....Maybe its too early, people still comming home from work..


----------



## Unreal (Aug 6, 2009)

I would not do this. Seriously, man up and just stick to a diet.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Unreal said:


> I would not do this. Seriously, man up and just stick to a diet.



No shit you said it man...


----------



## oceancaldera207 (Aug 7, 2009)

Possibly filling your stomach up with water can help you fight through those tough hunger times. my small opinion.




btw gyno surgery freaking scary man


----------



## Unreal (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm 5 days into my hardcore diet and feel great. I set a goal of 5 weeks of hard dieting and if I stick to it my girlfriend and I are going on a nice trip or some reward. We are holding eachother accountable for each others actions. Find a way to motivate yourself and stick to it.


----------



## est doll (Aug 7, 2009)

But without causing damage to your health.

There is hard dieting and there is smart dieting.


----------



## jbish8 (Aug 7, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> Fuck me If I knew, Im on your side, its sound fishy as shit.....I personally KNOW obese people who have lost 20-30 pounds on this diet in 21 days, which menas that if this thin can keep fat asses from eating everything in sight when they get hungry, then it will freaking work on a bodybuilder who has a lot of discipline in the food choices he makes.....BUT then again, im scared shitless of putting this shit into my body and watching my muscles shirnk away.....*ALL RESEARCH states otherwise tho.*


BULL SHIT. Read the RESEARCH in the link I posted in this thread. This diet has been coming and going for years. It has resurfaced just recently by the best snake oil salesman of all time, Kevin Trudeau. Good luck with that.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 7, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> I am actually really surprised that I did not spark a lot more interest in people regarding this....Maybe its too early, people still comming home from work..



Truthfully, I guarantee you it didn't spark much interest because its a rather, um...ill-advised question.....from the question guy.  And most people didn't feel like repeating, "read the stickies" and "count calories".


----------



## johnson 45 (Sep 27, 2010)

QuestionGuy said:


> Has anyone tried the HCG diet, it's supposed to be the "shiz"....I have that extra 10 pounds to get to about 8% BF and I figured I would try it, its sound whacky as hell but all research tells me that I will not loose much musle at all.....You get this pregnant woman hormone and eat only 500 calories per day for 21 days....I have heared that a lot of BB'ers are using it and its working out jsut fine...too good to be true ?


How can you call yourself a bodybuilder and even consider 500 cal per Day???
You want to lose weight do cardio first thing in the AM eat clean and stop eating after 7PM.


----------

